# Halloween Merchandise Watch 2006



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

OK- If there is another topic like this one already started, I'm sorry, but I couldn't find it!! I thought I would start up a topic where we could start posting about merchandise going out in stores for '06!!!

Around here, the only thing halloweenish that is out is fall flowers at the Dollar Tree!!!! 

I work in retail management and we have not received anything yet... We just set Back to School today and I was really excited because of couse, Halloween comes next! YAY!

Let us know if you see anything!!

Chris
http://www.hauntedevent.com


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

this has a few new items
http://www.buycostumes.com/


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Awww, I thought we were going to be able to buy a Halloween wristwatch


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Michael's, Jo ann Fabrics and AC Moore are all setup in all locations in my area.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

The craft/fabric stores around here are just putting out some fall stuff, nothing Halloweeny yet. I got excited at Big Lots the other day because back by the store room they had a stack of boxes marked "Halloween", but when I asked they said it was actually extra kitchenware stuff. Man, talk about dissappointment! That's something I look forward to every year - seeing the first Halloween stuff on the shelves! 

We'en


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

The Michael's stores in Edmonton have started to put out their Lemax stuff. The clerk told me that they will be starting to put out more decorations this weekend.
Every year I look at their faux pumpkins but I just can't get past the thin yellow walls and styrofoamy texture. Anyone had any luck carving these things or should I suck it up and order some Funkins?


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

> Every year I look at their faux pumpkins but I just can't get past the thin yellow walls and styrofoamy texture. Anyone had any luck carving these things or should I suck it up and order some Funkins?


I've carved about 2 dozen in various sizes in the last two years and honestly, it sucks! They're fairly hard and brittle so intricate designs with an exacto knife are difficult. The end product looks pretty good though, just a little raggedy around the edges. My fingers on the other hand (not literally ) were blistered for weeks! Still, you can't beat the price compared to Funkins especially when you get them on sale-I always wait until they're 40% off! Bargain!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

My Big Lots started clearing the center (seasonal) section of the store earlier this week... I got all excited thinking they were about to put Halloween stuff out. Afterall, last year they did start putting stuff out at the end of July. Well I went back to day, and it's back to school stuff... Ugh! Guess I'll have to wait a bit longer. 

Jim


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

*First official purchase of the year!*

Well, official Halloween purchase. Of course I stock up on foam, wood, and paint all year round....
I just got back from Michael's and they are putting their Halloween stuff on the shelves as we 'speak'! So far they have their usual 3-footed cauldrons, wall hangings ("Happy Haunting", etc), a few dishes, and some cute little bottles of 'potions'. (I plan to store my moisturizer in the one called 'Spider Juice'.) They also have a Book of Spells, which is very similar to the one offered by Hallmark last year. When opened, a recording is activated and a cackling witch rattles off some witchy jargon. Nice, but at $24.99Cdn you may want to wait for that prized coupon to come in the mail.

Thanks for the info on the faux pumpkins. You have inspired me to give it a try...but I am thinking of painting the inside black once it's carved to hide that yellow foam. It seems to be quite the little hang up for me!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Katrina said:


> The Michael's stores in Edmonton have started to put out their Lemax stuff. The clerk told me that they will be starting to put out more decorations this weekend.
> Every year I look at their faux pumpkins but I just can't get past the thin yellow walls and styrofoamy texture. Anyone had any luck carving these things or should I suck it up and order some Funkins?


I've carved 7 of them so far. I used a dremel and I was pleased with the results.
I wanted the yellow color inside to help show the writing.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/gallery/slides/DSCN8823.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Katrina said:


> They also have a Book of Spells, which is very similar to the one offered by Hallmark last year. When opened, a recording is activated and a cackling witch rattles off some witchy jargon.


I also picked up one of those. I working on a witch room. I'll be adding a 3 rpm motor to the book with a cam so it will open long enough for each recording.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, I wish we had a Michael's even remotely close to us.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

We have Michael's but nothing there yet. May try going to a couple other ones this weekend. And check out Joann's


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Tons of stuff is coming in to Michael's here...my wife says...


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> Tons of stuff is coming in to Michael's here...my wife says...


When? When? When? When? When? When? When? When?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Tomorrow? Saturday??


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

My take on Funkins vs Michaels Foam Pumpkins:

I have done several of both and this is what I've found: The foam pumpkins are generally very thin-walled and somewhat difficult to carve. They really don't look all that good in the light of day, but do look good at night and are MUCH cheaper than funkins. I try not to do too many elaborate designs and always use an exacto knife. I too get many a blister carving these things, but you really can't beat the price (especially with a coupon!).

Funkins definitly look like the real thing and have a thicker wall. It's easier to do an elaborate design, and they look great night or day....BUT...they are WAY more expensive than the Michaels versions. I usually buy maybe 2 Funkins a year, and do my favorite carvings on those.

Last season AC Moore had a pretty decent version of the Funkin, it was thicker than the Michaels pumpkin and also had a more realistic color. What I don't like in ANY of these faux pumpkins is the MESS. If you plan on carving any of these, bet on a million pieces of foam, ranging in size from big chunks to tiny granules that are pretty much impossible to get up without a vacuum. Word of caution, I wouldn't do these in areas where pets or little kids could get thier hands (or mouths) on them. I don;t think it's too good on the digestive system!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

They're putting stuff out decor at our TJ Maxx - I've got my eye on a standing wire pumpking w/cat on top that has the marble eyes...$30. Grrr, can't wait til payday...

Will have to check our Micheal's this weekend.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Michael's in Richmond, VA has a small amount out -- Ben Franklin has even less out, but hey, it's a start


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Columbus, GA stuff*

Michael's - eh. Just the lemax stuff and some signs, basic stuff.

AC Moore - one aisle, a wall, 4 end caps and the register area have stuff out. Again, nothing to write home about. Overpriced lights, crafty signs, some hanging stuff that is pretty cool. Big motion activated witches this year.

Party City - Last year's leftovers are out. Aisles were being cleared today! Summer stuff is about to go on sale and move from center stage.

Will check out Chapmans tomorrow. 

Probably won't buy anything this year (yeah, right) as my Monster in Box has turned out to be an expensive toy.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Woot awesome guys. Thanks for the heads up I will definately be going shopping soon!


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

We just got our August seasonal planner in at the retail store that I work in and it will be the end of August/first of September before we start setting anything Halloween. What a bummer!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Got to Micheal's and bought two of the potion bottles (one of each kind). They're so cute, even the kids are into them - they want me to get all of both sets! And the talking witch book is awesome - gotta wait for the 50% off coupon for that one. 

Big Lots & K-Mart have put out fall stuff, but are waiting until after back-to-school to put out Halloween...*and* X-mas. Ugh! At least I can ignore it this early.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm always on the look out for any new props for the upcoming Halloween season. www.buycostumes.com has a fairly good selection of new products for 2006. Even though they can be quite expensive on some items....it's still neat to see what's available.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Garden Ridge here has some stuff out -- not a lot, but more than other stores in the area. Yes, the Spooky Town stuff and yard signs...but also decorations, props, inflatibles, etc. Came home with a couple foam skulls -- it's a start.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

In Southern MN...

Michaels has an isle of Lemax Spooky town, etc. They assured me that they would have everything Halloween by late July or first week of August. 

Nothing at Hot Topic or Spencer Gifts or Target yet.

Evil-Mart (Walmart) is still stuck on back to school. The fabric dept. only has a few fall things so far.

Haven't been to Jo-anns, Hancock fabrics, or Hobby lobby yet.

Menards usually has a huge seasonal area with a darkend domed tarp over the display area. Still nothing yet.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I was at "the Christmas tree shop".
they has a few inflatables for only $19.99
they had the 7' Gargoyle , thats the one I liked the most


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I went to Hobby Lobby and JoAnns mid week. Nothing halloween related yet. Hobby Lobby was putting out xmas stuff though grrrrrr.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Micheal's here in Santa Maria is stocked up. I went, I saw, I bought...


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Marshall's and Home Goods have Halloween stuff out, too. I scored some cool candle holders:


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Also, Michael's foam pumpkins SUCK to carve. They are very hard to puncture. However, AC Moore's fauxkins are just like funkins...easy to carve and you can get very intricate.

Use the 40-50% of coupons, and you can buy 3 fauxkins for the price of one funkin.

I LOVE them! I will never cry over spending hours carving a detailed pumpkin and having it wither away in a few days. I keep them FOREVER, Mwuhahaha!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

DawnoftheDead, I LOVE those! Where they at Marshall's or Home Goods? Not that it matters b/c I have neither, but maybe I could find some online!! 

I was excited to see the start of Halloween Candy at Walgreen's here. Woooohoooo! That is my big start to the season. Sucks living in BFE sometimes.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah- I was in WalGreen's today and I about fell out when I saw an endcap of HALLOWEEN CANDY already!! Got me really excited!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

My local Acme has Halloween themed bags of candy out already.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

johnnythunder said:


> My local Acme has Halloween themed bags of candy out already.



You mean there are really "ACME" stores? I thought those were just seen in the Roadrunner cartoons!

Back on topic; I was at Michaels getting a few things for Cub Scouts and stopped to check out the Halloween stuff. A whole aisle side of Lemax. The opposite wall was being cleared for more stuff. The clerk told me they were putting Christmas stuff out in a couple weeks. Yikes!


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

Went to Garden Ridge near Gravois and Hwy. 141 near St. Louis last weekend. They have a lot on the shelves already, but it looks like there is room for more to come. Two neat things I saw were a rat in a trap that squeaked/screamed and squirmed when it sensed motion and a heart that beat when it sensed motion. Much better looking props there than in the past.


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I visited our Micheals yesterday - same stuff as you have all said. It was exciting to see, just because. Nothing new I don't think though, other than the new lemax stuff, that so far I'm resisting!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

It seems like some of the Spooky Town pieces are cheaper at Garden Ridge. I know Michael's wanted $14.99 for an extra power adapter and the same ones were only $9.99 at Garden Ridge. I will say Michael's seemed to have more units in stock than GR. And Michael's is offering a 25% discount, Garden Ridge-20%.
Did notice a $20 bag of bones at GR. It has an assortment of 28 plastic bones that are much more detailed than your typical blucky bones. Even the hands looked very realistic. Didn't seem too bad a deal for so many bones.
GR also had some kind of a floating head in a crystal ball thing for $40. Didn't look at it very long to see what all it did. I think it was that same Uncle Fester looking head that's used in so many other props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> You mean there are really "ACME" stores? I thought those were just seen in the Roadrunner cartoons!
> 
> Back on topic; I was at Michaels getting a few things for Cub Scouts and stopped to check out the Halloween stuff. A whole aisle side of Lemax. The opposite wall was being cleared for more stuff. The clerk told me they were putting Christmas stuff out in a couple weeks. Yikes!



Sure we have Acme too. 

Johnnythunder... I am in the lower Lehigh Valley... which direction of Philly suburbs are you in?


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Groovethang, where do you live? Just curious cause it's always fun to check out other haunter's displays when it gets close to Halloween. I went to that Garden Ridge the other day also and bought that rat. I don't know what it was about it but I had to get it. Also got the beer bottle that glows, vibrates and emits ghostly moans when you pop the cork.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Have not officially checked it out yet, but I was told that our local big lot's has started putting out their merchandise. I'm going to check it out this weekend hopefully! Just a heads up!


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I went to big lot's last night... All they had out was fallish stuff. Flowers, Decorative Pumpkins,Scarecrows,etc.... It was good to see that atleast the season is starting though!!!!! From the looks of things, they should be putting out Halloween within a couple of weeks. They had stuff marked down and some of the shelves were bare!!!


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

cool candle holders! dawn of the dead


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Going into the city tomorrow so I will check out Michaels. However does anyone know if IParty has anything out yet? It's a bit out of the way for me but I will drive the extra if it's worth the gas.

ironmaiden


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey 1313 - I'm in Delaware County near Media but I grew up "upstate" as they say. 

I'm heading out to Michael's, Party City and Marshall's today - it was payday


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I just noticed Wal-Mart has put some of their 2006 Halloween product up 
on their website (including the 6' Gemmy animated mummy for 78 bucks, 
which I've seen people trying to sell on e-bay recently for several 
hundred dollars!) I also like the ghost/bat tornado globe, and I'm not 
typically a big fan of the inflatables.

Here's a link:
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...earch_constraint=0&ic=20_0&ref=+125862.267899

Enjoy!
Jim


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got my Lillian Vernon catalog - All Halloween!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Dalloween said:


> I just noticed Wal-Mart has put some of their 2006 Halloween product up
> on their website (including the 6' Gemmy animated mummy for 78 bucks,
> which I've seen people trying to sell on e-bay recently for several
> hundred dollars!) I also like the ghost/bat tornado globe, and I'm not
> ...


Great, I've been wanting to get one of the Butler's for some time now.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Was in Wal Mart yesturday and noticed they're cleaning some of the shelves and marking the price down on some stuff (garden statues etc etc). I'll definitely have to grab some of the statues, they work great in cemeteries!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got back - at Party City they have a bunch of clearance costumes from last year (some as cheap as $10) and a good selection. They were just putting out this year's stuff too. From last year's stock I got a rubber spider and a demon skull half mask (probably ran about $15 or so last year) - total $1.99. Not bad. I got a door sign at Michaels - Haunted Hotel sign with a skull and top hat, and a smaller cemetary themed one too.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Michaels has a lot of nice Halloween goodies out, approx. 3 center racks and a whole row. I bought some chains($5 ea.) and a crawling brain with a mouth like Audrey2($10 ea.). Thay had the usual suspect plus a few new one like some nice Halloween lampposts and a full sized she-mummy


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I just got a mailer with a Michaels coupon, that means there will be one in the Sunday paper too! Can't wait to go see what they have now. I was just at Big Lots and they only have their fall decorations (leaves, candles, scarecrows, ect.) out yet.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our Michael's has it's Halloween aisle done. Nothing outstanding but a fair selection. Stopped by Party City and they are clearing racks for Halloween and have some low end items out already. THey usually ramp it up pretty early so I'm guessing they'll be all set up by the end of August.
Gotta check the Spirit webpage. I suspect they'll be listing store locations within the next couple weeks.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I ended up stopping at iparty today and they were putting out all the costumes on one end of the store and the decor on the other unlike last yaer when they were all together. Apparently they have more to offer this year.

If anyone is looking to buy Scene Setters without going on line iparty has them. The 50' rolls of Room Setters are $14.99. They had several Scene Setters
to go with the Room Setters as well as Door Gore, Floor Gore and Wall Grabbers. Prices not available yet for the other items, I will check next week when I'm in the city again. However $14.99 is about the best deal going, on the net I have seen them as high as 35 freakin bucks a roll  and that's w/o shipping. I have two coupons for $5.00 off any $25 purchase so you know I'll be back


ironmaiden


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> Our Michael's has it's Halloween aisle done. Nothing outstanding but a fair selection. Stopped by Party City and they are clearing racks for Halloween and have some low end items out already. THey usually ramp it up pretty early so I'm guessing they'll be all set up by the end of August.
> Gotta check the Spirit webpage. I suspect they'll be listing store locations within the next couple weeks.



jdubbya,

I can't wait until Spirit Halloween lists their locations, too. I even submitted an address of a vacant bay in one of the local shopping plazas here in Omaha...trying to help any way I can...lol.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

The Crow 1994 said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> I can't wait until Spirit Halloween lists their locations, too. I even submitted an address of a vacant bay in one of the local shopping plazas here in Omaha...trying to help any way I can...lol.


I noticed yesterday that Spirit has started adding new product for this year to their website, and their on-line shopping feature is already working!

Their site is: http://www.spirithalloween.com/ for anyone who isn't familiar with it.

Jim


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> I can't wait until Spirit Halloween lists their locations, too. I even submitted an address of a vacant bay in one of the local shopping plazas here in Omaha...trying to help any way I can...lol.


I hear ya!
The store that housed Spirit here for the past few years is now occupied full time so our location will be moving. No worries though, as we have a lot of empty retail space in our area. Ours was open right after Labor Day last year. Can't wait!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Party City has like 3 tables with boxes of stuff in them and stuff all around and its all clearance and 50% off of the lowest ticketed price so i spent around 150$ so far. Got a big inflatable spider and some tombstones and a remote controlled monster thing.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Cheap Creeps has a good sale*

Hi, there! Cheap Creeps has a good sale. I've never ordered from them before - they only take phone orders. I'm on their e-mail distribution list. 

http://www.cheapcreeps.com


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Dalloween said:


> I noticed yesterday that Spirit has started adding new product for this year to their website, and their on-line shopping feature is already working!
> 
> Their site is: http://www.spirithalloween.com/ for anyone who isn't familiar with it.
> 
> Jim



Sweet! Thanks for the heads up, Jim.

That "Head Hanging Scarecrow" is pretty cool looking....maybe a possible purchase when the actual stores open.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> Hi, there! Cheap Creeps has a good sale. I've never ordered from them before - they only take phone orders. I'm on their e-mail distribution list.
> 
> http://www.cheapcreeps.com


Made an order from them on Friday myself. They had some good deals.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I emailed someone at Halloween Express and they will have a Store Locator on their site August 15.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

So I went to our local Dollar Tree today thinking for sure I would see some Halloween merchandise.... Well, no halloween, but I did see CHRISTMAS! LOL


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

They've got the sign for the Bloomington, IL "Halloween Express" store out (next to K's Merchandise on Veteran's Pkwy), so I'm hoping it'll be opening soon. That's always a fun place to check things out. 

Yeah, both our Dollar stores had little X-Mas nicknacks out too, nothing major yet (thank Maude!)

Kohl's has some fall themed merch out, mostly home decor (candles, table runners, etc.) Sales person said they'd be putting out some Halloween type items in the next week or so, can't wait! It's like X-Mas shopping for myself, only better, because it has nothing to do with X-Mas, and other people aren't getting their ugly mass, crass consumerism all over it!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Is this good it says i think 8 dollars for shipping so is 60 dollars for this good i comes with a gallon of fog juice so that makes it like 15 less so about 45 just for the low laying machine.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4933779


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

My youngest son and I made the rounds today just to kill time. Big Lots; nothing but some fall decor.
Target; zip
Party City; about 6 people clearing/moving shelves, unpacking boxes. They said in about 2 weeks they'll have it all out.
I figure I used up about $6.00 worth of gasoline so I'm waiting now until I know stores have stuff out.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

HowDoIMlkACow
that unit seems small so be prepared to refill the ice chamber a few times.
but the price is very attractive for that design.

have you tryied making a fog chiller?
that and a cheapo regular smoke machine might be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

yea i have made fog chillers but i just thought this would be cool i guess if walmart comes out with it in the store then i may have to buy it.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nothing really at the Party City by work, mainly costumes 50% off. Some Halloween plates, cups, disposable table cloths, not much at all, but there were signs all over saying Halloween 2006 Coming Soon. They did have some masks out that were really cheap, but I didn't like any of them, sorry I don't want a Bob Dole mask.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bob Dole~ LMAO! Common MM, you don't want to be Bob for Halloween this year?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> Bob Dole~ LMAO! Common MM, you don't want to be Bob for Halloween this year?


LOL...true that would be pretty scary....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Nice wooden coffin and other cute stuff!*

Terry's Village has some cute stuff. I like the water globe with the bats floating around the haunted house. Nice wooden coffin too! 

http://www.terrysvillage.com


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know if this is new this year or not but I just did a product review on the Rainbow Pumpkin Light on my website. It's a battery operated lght that changes throught 7 colors. In my research I found that there's a newer version out that has an ac adapter port and also has color pause. Choul! You can get it from PumpkinLight.com for $4.99. I might add a few more to my collection.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I just got the Gemmy Spirit Ball.

I have to say, this is their BEST product. I have some video I will post in a new thread for those interested.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

madmatt911 said:


> I just got the Gemmy Spirit Ball.
> 
> I have to say, this is their BEST product. I have some video I will post in a new thread for those interested.


Oh! I want one too - I don't know if I can wait for a coupon.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

If you have an ac moore near you, michaels takes ac moore coupons. Michaels sells it for 49.99. I got mine for 27.10 including tax.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Home Goods*

Went to Home Goods today and they have a huge selection of vintage-looking Halloween stuff


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Eh thanks madmatt911 for the ac moore info. I called Michaels on that tonight just to confirm and they said yes they do take ac moore's flyer coupons. They wont accept ones printed off the internet.

So tomorrow night I am going back to Michaels armed with an ac moore coupon and hubby's gonna use my second Michaels coupon (bought the crooked lamppost yesterday). I really want that Spirit Ball but Michaels always has a 50% off coupon for Labor Day so if I wait I can get it for half price and no sales tax (NH has none  )

ironmaiden


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw a sign on the Spirit store window at our mall saying it will open on August 21 st. They already had some creepy stuff on display in the window.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Went to Walgreens today, nothing but school supplies, then sudenly something caught my eye. HALLOWEEN CANDY! On the top shelf. After a long summer that seems like it will never end, it felt great. I felt recharged......


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL Blaakkheart, the same EXACT thing happened to me at Walgreens. We will take what we can get right?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

BLAKKHEART said:


> Went to Walgreens today, nothing but school supplies, then sudenly something caught my eye. HALLOWEEN CANDY! On the top shelf. After a long summer that seems like it will never end, it felt great. I felt recharged......


Had the same thing here. I was with a friend and we stopped into Walgreens real quick and passed through that section and I said way too loud "Yippy Halloween." I got a very funny look from people around me, my friend looked at me and said only you would react like that and I thought nope I know a lot of people who would have done something similar.



DaveintheGrave said:


> I saw a sign on the Spirit store window at our mall saying it will open on August 21 st. They already had some creepy stuff on display in the window.


Thanks for the info! That means most will open around then. I just wish their site listed locations already.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We went to Michael's today....probably going to go back sometime this upcoming week with the 40% off coupon in hand. Now, the tough part is deciding what to buy with the coupon. We really like the crooked lamp post...the skeleton lamp post.....the brick-style tombstone....and a few other items.

We also stopped by two other specialty stores to see if they had their Halloween items out yet. One....similar to a Party City.....had about 75-80% of their props/decor out. The other one....only had a few items out....one of which was this huge 36" fiberglass pumpkin. It didn't have a price on it....but it had to be at least $150. Here's a link to a photo of the pumpkin.

http://www.911g.com/Pages/props/0143_LG.htm


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Crow, that's a great looking pumpkin.....maybe it could be made from Great Stuff foam and carved....hmmmmmmm


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah...it could be done for a lot cheaper than that....lol.


On a side note, here are a few new "fountains" featured on Spirit Halloween's website.

"Bleeding Head Fountain"
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/c17412f1-7a9e-4733-b880-d2d1b3fb0ef4/

"Corpse Fountain"
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/79dada9f-ce15-479a-b6b0-ecbf98c5bebb/


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Where is everybody getting the 40% off coupons? And has anyone seen a spirit store open for the season? I haven't seen one yet. The site states beginning of Aug. as open date.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

40% off coupons for Michael's should be in your local Sunday ads.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I put in my request to get the whole week of halloween off from work. I plan on hitting all the stores for the after halloween sales. Just gonna get the necessities before and shop like crazy after. Spencers pissed me off last year, I went in a couple of days after halloween and saw a pile of halloween stuff that said 80% off. When I took it up to pay they told me the sale had ended the day before and it was supposed to have been pulled off the floor, so if I wanted it it was full price. Gotta get my days right this year.


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

maximpakt - You may want to start looking at Spencers on the 30th, particularly if you want any of the larger or more in demand props, because that's when they start to sell the Halloween stuff at 50% off. When I hit the store closest to me on the 30th they only had 1 of each of the large latex Hellhound and Nailed Down props left, so of course, I walked out with both of them  Also, with the Halloween clearance sale, Spencers does not put the foggers, fog juice or any of the flame lights on sale (torches or cauldron). They say it's because they sell those year round, which they do, but the funny thing is that Spirit Halloween puts it all on sale (on-line and in the stores). Trust me, I learned this the hard way last year after spending $60 on 4 cauldron flame lights at Spencers the day after and then buying the same 4 identical flame lights from Spirit Halloween later that day on-line for $7.50 each. You live and you learn.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Spirit Halloween usually has their big sale on November 1st. At both locations here in Omaha last year....the employees were able to pick through the props they wanted at a discounted price....then the doors were opened to the general public. We picked up a full size skeleton, "angel of death" prop, and a flame latern at more than 50% off.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> I put in my request to get the whole week of halloween off from work. I plan on hitting all the stores for the after halloween sales. Just gonna get the necessities before and shop like crazy after. Spencers pissed me off last year, I went in a couple of days after halloween and saw a pile of halloween stuff that said 80% off. When I took it up to pay they told me the sale had ended the day before and it was supposed to have been pulled off the floor, so if I wanted it it was full price. Gotta get my days right this year.


I shopped a couple of places that did this. Or they just didn't do that severe mark down. The best I saw was 70% and there really was nothing left. I will state, I was not that impressed with the selection last year from the get go. I was very unhappy with Target and Garden Ridge last year. 
I think I'm going to grab several things when the stores do their initial markdown of 20-25%. 
1. You get to use it this Halloween.
2. You get some good stuff.

Thanks Crow 1994 - I'll start searching the paper.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

No Michael's ad in our paper this weekend....that sucks. Looks like we'll have to wait another week......


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone gone to Target yet to see if they have any Halloween stuff out?


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Nah Target still has school supplies out by us here.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Same here....no Halloween stuff at Target yet.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our Target's still in school supply mode too. Maybe end of August.

I agree, you gotta watch the days around Halloween; some stores do 50% the day _of_ of the Holiday, others start the next day, then within 3-4 days they're doing their 75% off. It's like the lottery!

Hoping this week our Big Lots has more than just fall decor.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lemax Halloween Collecting - Best Time to Buy?*

I've posted this in the main General Halloween board.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Our Target hasn't even started clearing shelves. I went yesterday to Target and Walmart. Nothing where I live (DFW area).


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> No Michael's ad in our paper this weekend....that sucks. Looks like we'll have to wait another week......


Same  Bought a whole Chicago Tribune just to see if the coupon was in there, guess I'll do it next weekend.

I don't even bother checking Target ot Walmart till September almost, seems like they're always the last to put stuff out.....stupid back to school J/K


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Earlier in this thread I posted that iparty had the best price on the 50' Scene Setter rolls @ $14.99 each. And that's what they were on Thurs. However last night (Sat.) when I took Mr.Maiden in there they had upped the price to $18.99 a roll.  

And IMO I just have to say that iparty has about the worst assortment of props. Not only are their prices insane but alot of the stuff looked like lasts years unsold stock. By that I mean they are in pretty crappy condition. The tombstones are chipped so that you can see the cheap white styrofoam they're made of. Comon now, styrofoam??? We all know how well _that_ holds up outdoors. And they're $25 each!! 

Boxes looked all beat up and hanging props have shredded fabric. They had a large plastic/resin bird bath like fountain with attached skulls. Some of the skulls were already broken off and we noticed the bowl was cracked.

I had two coupons for $5 off any $25 purchase that I left on the shelf for someone else to use.

ironmaiden


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

ironmaiden said:


> Earlier in this thread I posted that iparty had the best price on the 50' Scene Setter rolls @ $14.99 each. And that's what they were on Thurs. However last night (Sat.) when I took Mr.Maiden in there they had upped the price to $18.99 a roll.
> 
> And IMO I just have to say that iparty has about the worst assortment of props. Not only are their prices insane but alot of the stuff looked like lasts years unsold stock. By that I mean they are in pretty crappy condition. The tombstones are chipped so that you can see the cheap white styrofoam they're made of. Comon now, styrofoam??? We all know how well _that_ holds up outdoors. And they're $25 each!!
> 
> ...


Oh! It must be really bad if you're even leaving coupons for others to use. LOL!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

colmmoo said:


> Oh! It must be really bad if you're even leaving coupons for others to use. LOL!



It was and you're right LOL. Maybe someone can use a coupon to buy one of the overpriced costumes. 

ironmaiden


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

allhallowseve said:


> Our Target hasn't even started clearing shelves. I went yesterday to Target and Walmart. Nothing where I live (DFW area).


Target has a bunch of new stuff on there website including get this, Creature Reachers!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

MrMordrid said:


> Target has a bunch of new stuff on there website including get this, Creature Reachers!


Oh, they look so funny! Only available online!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what store has the Animated Kicking Legs prop or the Animated Garbage Can Man prop that has been for sale on eBay ???

Thanks !


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh yea! I just got back from Big Lots and Garden Ridge. Big Lots...Big Disappointment. I thought the prices were high and still little out here(DFW).
But Garden Ridge was a real nice surprise. They have some of the blow up stuff of course, but they had a great mummy, couple of different coffins, bags of bones, etc... Buzzards, crows, and tombstones(large) that I've been eyeing other places. I'm not sure how their prices compare yet. The mummy was the same as Michaels, but I think a little higher quality. The blow up stuff was cheaper than I've seen. Bag of bones 19.99(I think). Crow(big with wings spread) 14.99
Had a whole bunch of Lemax.
I'm ready to spend, just want to compare some more.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well my game plan is this. I know the manager of spencers here in town, so I will get the more in demand props when they are 50% off. Then whatever day they do 80% off, and im hoping all the spencers stores and spirit stores have it on the same day, I plan on hitting Orlando,Ocala,Gainesville and Jacksonville. Just taking a truck, starting in orlando and heading north. Lets all keep each other informed as we find out when the markdown days will be.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like Target will be getting in a new gargoyle this year.
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...2?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000FFGRM0

And they will have the same ones as last year, too
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...429767-9258542?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FFLHCU

We used these gargoyles on top of our pillars.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Looks like Target will be getting in a new gargoyle this year.
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...2?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000FFGRM0
> 
> And they will have the same ones as last year, too
> ...


I wonder how big that new gargoyle is.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The new gargoyle is 13.75Hx8.25Wx8.5D"


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Target ALWAYS has great stuff!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

JohnnyL said:


> Target ALWAYS has great stuff!


That is SO true!

Here's a pic of our pillars using the gargoyle from Target.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

The Crow, how much did you buy the light for your post for? I've got a few I have in mind off of a seller on e-bay. Unfortunatly it's going to cost a bit as I need about 9 (including two larger ones for the entrance)!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We picked up a 2-pack of those lights last year at Menard's for about $18. Don't know if you have Menard's in your area or not....but if you do....check there.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Attention Canadian Shoppers:

Winners and Home Sense have started putting out their Halloween stuff! Selection does vary from store to store but so far I think their stock is looking pretty good.
Also, if you're looking online, consider Vampfangs. I just received my order (love it) and they were very helpful when it came to customs. I don't mind paying US prices, I don't mind shipping costs, but damn it, I hate duty!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Attention Canadian Shoppers:
> 
> Winners and Home Sense have started putting out their Halloween stuff! Selection does vary from store to store but so far I think their stock is looking pretty good.
> Also, if you're looking online, consider Vampfangs. I just received my order (love it) and they were very helpful when it came to customs. I don't mind paying US prices, I don't mind shipping costs, but damn it, I hate duty!



I just happen to be going to Canada at the end of August. Thanks!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

michaels is good, much halloween stuff and much more diy decorating already


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Just went on the Gemmy website. It seems they have quite a few new items for this year. The spirit ball has an number a variation to it with different types of heads. They have talking bust statues and a couple new 6 foot animated figures. They even have the witch stirring a cauldron. http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28443

It kind of makes me mad, because I go through all this work to build things like this and then someone can just go out on a whim and purchase it and the TOT's probably wont know the difference.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

That witch is pretty cool looking. I wonder how much it will cost?

Here's a link to the Texas Chainsaw Massacre 6 foot animated character....similar to the Freddy Krueger one seen at Spencer's/Spirit Halloween last year.

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27734


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi

We tried searching the gemmy site but were unable to find the other new 6ft animated figures. Kronax would you please post the links or let us know what search words you used on the website so that we can find them too. We tried "halloween" but they do not show up on the pages. The links you gave for the stirring witch and Crow 1994's links for the chainsaw massacre work really great ! 

Thanks for your help !


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a few of the "new" animated items Gemmy offers....

Gemmy 5 foot Skeleton Pirate
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=21420

Pants Dropping Skeleton
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27411

Rock 'N Roll Reaper 5 foot
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27724

Life Size Light & Sound Grim Reaper
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27927

Life Size Light & Sound Witch
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27948

Life Size Light & Sound Bride
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27949

6 foot Vampire Count Vigor
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28271

6 foot Spooky Skeleton
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28529


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Preston

Do not use the search function because that will not bring up much. Just go to the top and click "products" on the blue bar. Then click "view all" I would say about 85% of the stuff is all halloween. 

Unfortunately, they do not list the specific places that carry each item. I do know that some items tend to be exclusive to certain stores. I would like to see the Vampire Count Vigor and the Stirring Cauldron Witch in person. Hopefully, they will have that information soon. I think the Halloween link is still being worked on and hasnt been completed.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Special thanks Crow 1994 for the extra links ! 

Special thanks Kronax for the search information on the Gemmy site, it works great !!!! It takes awhile, but that is fine with me. Hope they update the site with the retail stores !! I would like to see the Vampire Count Vigor and the Witch Stirring Cauldron in person too and hope they aren't too expensive. 

Thanks again !


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

We're selling this item this week only. I have the real thing at my desk with batteries in it, it's pretty funny Here Wish we had video for the web.


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to Hallmark today and they have some of their new Hauntington stuff out. I really like the battery-powered flicker flame candle w/ holder. It's $18.99, though (but if you buy $30 worth of stuff, you get it free OR pay $9.99 with the purchase of 3 cards).

Dawn


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Also check out illuminations (candle store in malls): 

http://www.illuminations.com/jump.jsp?itemID=20485&itemType=CATEGORY&path=1,2,11


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Bombay Company was selling that same candelabra, the one from illuminations, last year. I picked up one of them, it really is a nice peice..heavy, solid looking. I think I probably paid more at Bombay, but will definitly pick another up at illuminations..they really look better in a pair (I have this "thing" about everything being symmetrical,,,lol)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

nyhaunter said:


> Bombay Company was selling that same candelabra, the one from illuminations, last year. I picked up one of them, it really is a nice peice..heavy, solid looking. I think I probably paid more at Bombay, but will definitly pick another up at illuminations..they really look better in a pair (I have this "thing" about everything being symmetrical,,,lol)


I didn't look at the website. Was the candelabra made of heavy black metal - ornate? If so, I couldn't resist getting a pair last year from Illuminations.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Colmmoo: Yeah, it is really heavy, I can't tell you the exact metal it's made of, but it's substantial. They are nice and ornate, and have kind of a creepy twisty shape. Definitly recommend


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

nyhaunter said:


> Colmmoo: Yeah, it is really heavy, I can't tell you the exact metal it's made of, but it's substantial. They are nice and ornate, and have kind of a creepy twisty shape. Definitly recommend


Yup, sounds like the same ones. Perfect weapon to use on a burglar.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So I went to check out Micheals today. I was very impressed by the selection. They had some very nice heavy duty 30" tombstones for less than 20 bucks. A five foot tall moaning mummy with bride of frankenstein hair and green light up eyes for 99 bucks. A gauze lit up coffin that opened and closed. The lady in the ball. A lot of great inflatables. Huge selection of spookytown pieces. And lots of great smaller items. I didnt buy anything yet. But it sure was fun looking at my first halloween merchandise of the year.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice masks here

http://www.halloween-mask.com/


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

This bride and groom look funny. They're only $9.95 each!

http://www.lakeside.com/details.asp?ITN=HLW4&CAT=1&KWD=Halloween&ST=


Cute puppets - http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=FUTT9513AA


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

40% off coupon to Michael's in paper this weekend. Also I know here Spooky town is 25% off this week at Michael's


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Guess I have to buy a paper. Although on the website it says my local store does not have an ad this week.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

maximpakt said:


> Guess I have to buy a paper. Although on the website it says my local store does not have an ad this week.


Said the same for mine. I have a feeling they're really bad at updating their site.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So they put thier ads in the sunday papers right? The items I liked there was the moaning mummy $99.00. The fortune teller ball, the gauze type coffin, tombstones and other small items. Is the coupon for 40%off 1 item or off of your total order?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

40% off one item. But go in the store with someone else, hand them $ and a coupon and buy a few things at once, just seperate orders. The coupon will be in Sundays newspaper ads. 

And dont forget, if you have an AC Moore coupon you can use that. I got one in the mailbox today, its 40% off. They may take coupons from other craft type stores as well, as long as they're from a flyer and not printed out from the web.

Last saturday my hubby and I both coupons at Michaels, I got the Fortune Teller Spirit Ball w/ Michaels coupon and hubby picked up a lighted Ghost Sign using AC Moore coupon. I'll be back there this week with another one  

ironmaiden


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

The Great Indoors has their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

I went to Michael's today and I saw that fabric light up coffin which I'm thinking about but I'm not sure I like the light in it. I wonder if you can buy the little fishing reel gizmo that makes the door open & close. I spent a lot of time looking at their little ceramic halloween houses too. I love those things but I already do a big christmas village and I don't think I can take on another one.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Where abouts are they located? Are they a chain of stores? I never heard of them. Must not be in New England.

ironmaiden


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Halloween Maiden

Here is a link to the motor and cam that that is the same one as in the coffin. http://seasonaloutlet.stores.yahoo.net/noname1.html


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

Kronax
You're Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I wasnt crazy about the regular light in it, but thought maybe changed to a colored light it may look better


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I got the paper this morning and the michaels coupon was in it so I went in and got 2 more. The guy in the store wanted to know what was in the paper that he needed to know about. God I hated spending $1.25 per paper just to get the michaels add. So now im working on the haunt until they open at 10 and then its off to shop. Will report on the shopping expedition later.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

checked the online ad for micheal.
didnt see the coupon.
what is it listed as?
40% off a certain type of merchandise? I saw 40% frames. didnt see anything for halloween merchandise


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

maximpakt said:


> I got the paper this morning and the michaels coupon was in it so I went in and got 2 more. The guy in the store wanted to know what was in the paper that he needed to know about. God I hated spending $1.25 per paper just to get the michaels add. So now im working on the haunt until they open at 10 and then its off to shop. Will report on the shopping expedition later.



Try and look it as money well spent if you get to save $20-$30 on an item you really want. We'll be heading to Michael's today, too. Now, we just have to try and make up our minds which items we want....that's the tough part....lol.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

ironmaiden said:


> 40% off one item. But go in the store with someone else, hand them $ and a coupon and buy a few things at once, just seperate orders. The coupon will be in Sundays newspaper ads.
> 
> And dont forget, if you have an AC Moore coupon you can use that. I got one in the mailbox today, its 40% off. They may take coupons from other craft type stores as well, as long as they're from a flyer and not printed out from the web.
> 
> ...


Hi, ironmaiden. Do they apply the 40% to the most expensive item or the cheapest one? Wasn't sure whether to just grab the item I want to use the coupon on and pay for that on its own.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone been to Barnes and Noble yet to see if they have any Halloween craft books out yet?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

icemanfred said:


> checked the online ad for micheal.
> didnt see the coupon.
> what is it listed as?
> 40% off a certain type of merchandise? I saw 40% frames. didnt see anything for halloween merchandise


They don't put it in the online ad, it has to be from the newspaper add. Supposedly they don't accept online coupons.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

> Supposedly they don't accept online coupons


 No wonder I never get any ads or on-line coupons from them after signing up to get the newsletter/up-coming event notices.

The flyer is an insert in our paper and has the 40% coupon printed on the front. Maximpact, would you be able to hit up friends, family or co-workers for the flyer from the paper?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I went and bought 3 papers today to get the coupons. I headed down to micheals with 3 people so we could all use one. I wanted the coffin the spirit ball and the mummy, but they were out of everything but the coffin. The cashier told me that you dont have to have the coupons, that you can just tell the cashier that you want the 40% off of one item and they will give it to you. So I got the coffin and will check the gainesville store tommorow. I went to sams club but didnt buy anything. I like the fortune teller in the box but will try to get it on the after halloween sale. Then I went to big lots, I bought a couple of very nice tombstones there and saw a lot of stuff that I have in mind when I hit the sales.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got back from Michael's. Really happy I bought Spooky town Gothic Ruins last week, it really was the last one.

TIP: I did bring in my receipt from last week and asked if they will honor the 25% off that they have going this week and they said yes so I got money back for that.

They were sold out of the fortune teller and mummy only had the coffin and it was the one on display.

Today I bought: the lamp post 40% coupon and then Spook Town each one 25% off (The Pumpkin Patch, TOT house, Cemetary Gate, and Living dead)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> I went and bought 3 papers today to get the coupons. I headed down to micheals with 3 people so we could all use one. I wanted the coffin the spirit ball and the mummy, but they were out of everything but the coffin. The cashier told me that you dont have to have the coupons, that you can just tell the cashier that you want the 40% off of one item and they will give it to you. So I got the coffin and will check the gainesville store tommorow. I went to sams club but didnt buy anything. I like the fortune teller in the box but will try to get it on the after halloween sale. Then I went to big lots, I bought a couple of very nice tombstones there and saw a lot of stuff that I have in mind when I hit the sales.


Good luck getting the 40% discount without the coupon. The Michaels near me wouldn't give it to me. I guess it depends which cashier you go to.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah thats what I figured, I wouldnt chance it.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> Yeah thats what I figured, I wouldnt chance it.


Doesn't hurt to try though. Just try to pick a cashier who looks really friendly.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention....OPEN all items in the store and look at them. I saw a few Spooky Town items that looked like they had been broken and glue gunned back together. Then opened another box and it looked perfect.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Or instead of friendly pick the one that looks 110 years old and senile like the one I had today.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> Or instead of friendly pick the one that looks 110 years old and senile like the one I had today.


Oh, yeah!  LOL!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Also in today's paper they have a 40% coupon for Hobby Lobby and Michael's will honor them also.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone happen to know if Micheals will honor rag shop coupons- is it an honor all competitor coupons kind of thing?


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

*Target?*

Anyone been by a Targets? Do they have thier Halloween stuff out yet? I was there about 2 weeks ago and they had back to school stuff out.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Target still has their school stuff out here.  They had some great stuff in their dollar section last year.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Target still has their "Back To School" stuff out here, too. The good thing is all of the schools have started classes now.....so it shouldn't be long before we start to see Halloween items appearing on the shelves. I can't wait to see what Target has in the stores this year.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Target still has their "Back To School" stuff out here, too. The good thing is all of the schools have started classes now.....so it shouldn't be long before we start to see Halloween items appearing on the shelves. I can't wait to see what Target has in the stores this year.


Just went to their website. Some things from Target are available only online, but most in stores also. It's unclear if they're out or going to be out in 2 weeks, but here's the Halloween stuff link:

Target Halloween

We finally have a Target somewhat near to me. The stores didn't even arrive in Maine until a couple of years ago. One of the things I miss about Michigan...the variety of stores.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

About the 40% coupon deal thing at Micheals. I was told by my neihgbor that they would accept expired coupons. She told me to just use the ohh no i didnt realize it expired deal expression. So i had an expired coupon and i went and the lady told me the coupon was expired. I said ohh no, my mom gave it to me. She asked if i had any other coupons and i replied no. So she said she can do a coupon exception thing. All she has to do is state a reason for the exception and you sign. Very simple, So if you ever decide to try it and the cashier says no, you could just pretty much tell them that YES you can use the coupon. I tried this out 3 other times at two stores and they both denied it. I didnt say anything about the coupon exception deal. All else fails, call the manager!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Was at Michael's today to exchange a Spooky Town item, they were really good about that, anyways the person in front of me did the whole I forgot my coupon and they gave it to her.

As for Target, I may have to get this
Gargoyle
Shaking coffin-online only
Caged Skeleton (if BL is out)

Ok I won't keep listing, I've never seen such good stuff at Target.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I wonder if you could order on Target's website then pick up the item at the store.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love that caged skeleton too! That is one of the items on my to get list.

A friend told me that the Dollar Tree had some halloween stuff out. I went and I think it was just stock from last year, but picked up some dish towels/potholders and also a ceramic lumanaria (sp?). The boy at the register said they were getting a truck today and to check back b/c they should be getting lots more stuff. WoooHooo! I was just glad to see ANYTHING period.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

colmmoo said:


> I wonder if you could order on Target's website then pick up the item at the store.


I logged in and went through the checkout process, nothing about store pickup.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm holding out on the caged skeleton from Big Lots to get the one at Target. I really like the cage on that prop. 

That "shaking coffin" listed on Target's website looks a lot like a coffin we bought last year, except ours doesn't shake.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well checked where the spirit store is supposed to be again today, no sign of activity though. Got the 6 ft moaning mummy from micheals, with the 40% off it was well worth the money. Hoping when thier trucks come in on wednesday there will be some more spirit balls. Plan on going back over the next couple of days and getting tombstones as well, just get one item per day and ask nicely for the 40% discount.


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Crow - You've been to Big Lots, haven't you? Your coffin is identical to the one they have there, except the coffin that Big Lots has is a speckled white and dark grey. It's almost as if the white is sponge painted on top of the dark grey base. I don't know if you remember or not, but you told me where to find the latex ghoul last year (which I bought in February after they were out of stock for so long). At any rate, I liked how you had your ghoul set up next to the coffin, so I ended up buying the Big Lots version this past weekend. Now I'm wondering if I just might be able to repaint it, at least the base of it and the lid surrounding the rose, because I'm not all that thrilled with the sponge paint look. Has anyone successfully repainted any of the foam pieces that Big Lots sells?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, Improvements Catalog has these on sale: Acrylic-Wrapped lighted pumpkins: http://www.improvementscatalog.com/Parent.asp?product=244484x&dept_id=1

If you spend $50 then you can use this 20% off coupon code; Ent2006


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I found a cool Alien cookie jar, but it's so expensive! $99!


http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/89_205/products_id/6518 


Also found this site for really disturbing props - http://www.scarefactory.com/catalog/animated.htm - expensive, but you can get good ideas from it


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

The Michaels in Trussville Alabama has out some Halloween stuff. About one Aisle full so far. Wasn't impressed with what I saw so far but hopefully they will get out some more stuff. Walked into the Cracker Barrel here today and low and behold they had tons of cool Halloween stuff. I actually bought a light up Jackolantern set for around $10.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

colagrrl,

Yes...I do remember the little ghoul prop chewing on the bone, right?










Yep....been to Big Lots....and now that you mentioned it....I did see that coffin you are talking about. You are right....it's basically the same as ours but isn't made out of the same material.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Was in Wal-Mart yesterday and noticed they have started getting Halloween stuff in... None of it is out yet, but I saw probably 25-30 boxes back on the very top shelves in the garden center! Yay! I really wish they would put Halloween items back in the store and not in the Garden center this year... I don't know why, but it didn't seem like they didn't have as much when it was in the Garden Center.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Just did a search on Amazon.com - "Halloween" in the Home & Garden section. Wow, there's a lot more stuff than there was the last time I did that! Swelled my Wish List considerably.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

From this picture....taken from Spirit Halloween's website....it looks as though the Chest Ripping Zombie has a new look.....hmmmm.....










Also....I wonder what these will look like....no picture on their site so far.

5ft Ghost Stick Tree 
Twine Ghost 60 inch 
3-D Twine Pumpkin


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

WHOOOOO!!! I'll have 3 Spirit stores within 5 miles of my home!!!

Crow, I can't wait to see some of those in the stores!


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

MrsMyers666 said:


> WHOOOOO!!! I'll have 3 Spirit stores within 5 miles of my home!!!
> 
> Crow, I can't wait to see some of those in the stores!


Y'all are killing me!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, cant they spread them out a little. Do we really need 3 that close?


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is an amazing talking skull prop called Skulltronix. It's pretty expensive at $1099 but it's so cool. You could pay a lot more for props that do at lot less. http://www.skulltronix.com/ I want one soooooo bad.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

FINALLY saw some clearance stuff on sale at Party City. Until yesterday, I only saw some costumes on sale for $10. But then I finally found the reaper that everyone's been talking about. They hid them under a table of clearance costumes - reapers were $6.25 each. They also had those GID footprints for the lawn for $3 - didn't bother getting them though.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

allhallowseve said:


> Y'all are killing me!


Sorry  do you have any by you? If not the website does have almost everything they have in the store if not everything, sometimes there are better sales on the site too.



maximpakt said:


> Damn, cant they spread them out a little. Do we really need 3 that close?


This is where it's nice living by a big city in a suburb over crowded with stores that they close down frequently and Spirit grabs them. 


I hope you all have one within 20 miles of you.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Maiden..... that talking skull prop is awesome. That is definitely something that would never get packed away.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

The Michaels near me just got in some awesome looking chains. They're just waaaay too much for $5. If you ask for the %40 off. You could conceivably pick up three in three days (visits if you get diff cashiers). Just ask for the %40 discount and they'll make you sign your name and zip code. I guess this is a little much, but you do save yourself about 2.50 per chain.


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish the spirit stores would open up before I make my trip down to seattle.
with my luck, they'll open the day after I leave.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I looked at the chains, and they do look cool. But you just cant replace real chain and the sound of metal.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just found out tonight that Omaha, NE will have a Spirit Halloween store again this year!!! The location is not listed on Spirit's website...but one of the managers at a local Spencer's informed us. They also said that their Spencer's would not be setting up their Halloween stuff until September 10th.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Spirit Halloween has updated their site and added more new items.

12 Foot Hanging Grim Reaper (scorpio mentioned this prop earlier)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/54f5e375-bef3-457a-9cc3-5fecb218cfdc/

5ft Styrofoam Coffin Kit
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/60d3ea2d-e5a5-4160-b07b-119d0ee6ef63/

Animated Mad Scientist Crystal Ball 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/35061d87-b1f9-4ab5-a916-d6a0f1b4c852/

Animated Nibbling Rat (You can listen to a sound clip on this one...lol)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/92691cee-015c-407b-be97-3f5194a3b2ef/

Animated Monster Head Crystal Ball 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/e880133d-9067-4d80-8fbc-f4344e00f431/

3 ft Evil Clown 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/49ca9802-2590-43a8-9892-8dc0ce55e10c/

Collapsing Cage Fiend 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/5e41a631-9add-42b6-acd8-da242134a6e7/

3ft Sonic Ghoul 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/5c2a369a-bddc-4ea0-adc3-2880e55901fa/

Hanging Lake Lady 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/ce43c9a2-30a9-4e00-9e50-ceeedd782d8e/

They have lots of other smaller items, too. I can't wait until their stores open.


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

the styrofoam coffin looks awesome.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Going out in a little bit to check out a few places, I'll try to take pics of things people have not discussed or cool things that were discussed, but not shown.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Going out in a little bit to check out a few places, I'll try to take pics of things people have not discussed or cool things that were discussed, but not shown.



Thanks, MrsMyers666, and good luck. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

I love that coffin. I'd like to see it in person but the spirit stores aren't open here yet.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately not much is out here yet, kinda sad. Here are pictures of what I have bought so far.

*HERE*


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok so Vlad and I hit all the local stores today, here's what we found so far at 
K-Mart

Mr. Jabber Jaw talking skelly-$19.99

Flying ghost-$15.99 (same as last year)

Throbbing Heart-$7.99 (sound activated) just had to buy one today for our lab set up.

Animated talking brain-$7.99 ( smaller than the Michael's ones and the top center opens as it talks.

Foam sparkly med. pumpkin light up-$9.99

Strobe light Skull-$9.99

Animated latex skull with either a rat or a snake that comes out of the mouth. (Scared the crap out of me when I hit the "TRY ME" button) Has 6 different sayings. $?????? can't remember

Haunted Portraits-foam frame, cardboard picture-$7.99

Animated Haunted Portraits with eyes that bulge and the tongue sticks out-$14.99

36in Interactive Pair of Skulls-animated duo, sing halloween tunes, sound activated $15.99

Cutesy Halloween singing plush characters singing to the tune of The Chicken Dance and or Purple People eater.

Tons and Tons of candy.
Anyway we had fun hitting all the Try Me buttons.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Dollar General will be carrying the Halloween Inflatable Globes with the flying bats.. Not exactly sure what design... But they will retail for $50!


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Hit up a few of the dollar stores today. For the most part just little trinket stuff. I did stumble upon a latex skelly mask in army hat dated 1998, skull party cases 8 in a package,( a little bigger than the skull whistles, and the cases come apart so you could use the front half of the skull for embellishing tombstones, picture frames or what not), tiny wax skulls for making candles, Latex hand glove with a large latex spider attached to top part of hand. When you put your hand inside and start to move the spiders legs move, dated also 1998. Well not bad for $1.00 for each item.

Stopped off at Cost Cutters- they seem to be just starting to put stuff out. Had an aisle worth of cutesy stuff, some stuff looked like it was left overs from last year and had clearance tags, But I did find 3 new pairs of Halloween socks that I didn't have. Socks $1.99. Vlad picked up a skull which is about the same size as a Blucky for $4.99.
They also had last years Halloween Hawaiin mens shirts for $5.00, Boxers, assorted new halloween socks for 2006 but a little pricey at $4.50 a pair.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Heehee...even our grocery store has their Halloween stuff out. Not much of a selection, but I have gotten some good masks and wigs there before. Plus cheap rubber bats and spider webbing. 
And on another note, some of the leaves are starting to turn around here, and even more prescient of Autumn, the local ice cream stand has a sign out advertising pumpkin ice cream.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Didn't see that anyone mentioned yet that Sam's has a Blowup Haunted Playhouse for kids to go through. Gargoyles outside, ghost eyes inside and a soundtrack. $200


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Factory Card & Party Outlet had a decent Halloween display up. We saw the giant reaper face and hands that go on a garage door. Not sure of the price on it. Pirate and mummy groundbreakers....some nice tombstones in a variety of sizes....a wooden coffin....a couple of 6 foot skeletons and reapers. They also had Caged Carl skeletons.....a pretty cool animated prop....but smaller than I thought it would be. And they had giant pirate ship rats....very large latex rats.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

MM, I like that bat skelly thingy. Cool! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> MM, I like that bat skelly thingy. Cool! Thanks for the pics!


I got that bat skelly thing for like $2 (50% off at work). I'll continue to post pics as I buy stuff, which I hope isn't tooooooo much.


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

The Christmas Tree Shop in my area (Maine) finally got into the groove and put out tons of great stuff this weekend. I bought $60.00 of Halloweenie goodness! 

If you are a fool for jacks, they have a ton of them, as well as the hard precarved ones that went lightning fast last year. The prices for them were incredibly reasonable...4.99, 6.99, and 12.99. 

They've got lawn stakes, TOT bags, candy, home decor, luminarias, dinnerware, mugs...my faves were tall tin candles with vintage reproduction postcards wrapped around them...they were 1.99 apiece!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Halloween Express is opening up a store here in Omaha soon. Just drove by where the store is going to be located (125th & Center) and it says "Coming Soon" in the windows. They already have a lot of props in the windows and costumes displayed inside. It shouldn't be too much longer.

Now we will have 2 Spencer's....at least 1 Spirit Halloween....and 1 Halloween Express store. This is turning out to be a good year for Halloween stores in Omaha.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dark Gardener said:


> The Christmas Tree Shop in my area (Maine) finally got into the groove and put out tons of great stuff this weekend. I bought $60.00 of Halloweenie goodness!


Ah hah! I know where I'll be going next weekend! THanks for the heads up, dark gardener.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I finally made it into the SPIRIT store today. I ended up buying the 5 ft. styrofoam coffin. It does look a lot better in real life than the web picture. I thought $100 was kind of steep, but it does look really good and I haven't seen it for sale anywhere else.
Looked like the store was well stocked with most of the same items from last year in addition to the new stuff.
The latex demon with the cross looked good ($99). They also had the red Hellhound from last year ($89).
On the way out of the store I saw some small faux flame hanging pots for $5.99. I'll pick up one of those on the next trip.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Dave. It's always good to get early opinions of certain items. I've been contemplating waiting to buy that styrofoam coffin, too, but none of our Spirit/Halloween Express stores are open yet. Does it come with the skeleton hands hanging out the holes?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea-I looked on the box just to be sure because I haven't had time to open it yet. Says it includes two life-size skeleton arms.
The lid and bottom of the coffin must be in pieces because the box it came in is roughly 2 ft.X 2ft.X 10 inches.
Also the display in the store had a few patches of fake moss attached to the lid, but I would recommend buying a bag of fake moss and adding a bit more.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks again. Now I just need to convince my wife that we NEED another coffin. We bought the Mario Chiodo wooden coffin a couple of years ago...but I think this one looks much better.


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

I was in our Hallmark shop today for a birthday card & they're starting to put out their halloween stuff.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whooo....just bought 2 tombstones and a giant blow up spider that looks really cool and glows in black light all for $8. That's my favorite part of my job 50% off in the store here.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Stopped into Gordman's in Bloomington, IL today, they've got Halloween decor out - cute stuff, nothing good enough for a haunted house though!

Also, Spirit Halloween is coming back to the K-Mart Plaza off Verteran's PKWY in Bloomington. They had cool stuff (a full-size Freddy Krueger that scared my kids to death!), and I guess they'll open Sept. 1, so will be scoping that out soon.

Oh, and thanks for mentioning Hallmark - ours is in the mall, and since I rarely go there, I never remember to check it out.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I got the life size freddy last year from spencers. Drove around for about 2 months with him riding shotgun in my convertible. Definitely got a lot of looks.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Menards here has their stuff out


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm heading to Menard's tonight....right after Halloween Express.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just picked this up tonight....in between stops at Halloween Express and Menard's.



















We're thinking about going back to Halloween Express and buying the "Pumpkin Rot" mask....as pictured here...

http://www.fantasycostumes.com/adult_costumes/pumpkin-rot-mask_ta349.html


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

menards here just putting out stuff this morning, showed restraint.. only a cd and the three GID skulls on a sheet. going to see if they will work decently as a mold....


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

The Spirit store is open here. HURRAY!. We scoped it out today. Argh so much to choose from. This is the best Spirit store I 've seen here in years and they're getting in more each day! We saw the Floating Reaper in action - we may have to exnay some other stuff to get that. We were practically giddy. Very fun. Now we have to plan our attack.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Party City has all of its Halloween stuff out. At the cashier, they have disposable cameras (27 shots) that you can use at home, and they guarantee that you'll see a ghost in every shot. It's $9.99. The simulated ghosts on the cover looked cute so I may get one.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> Party City has all of its Halloween stuff out. At the cashier, they have disposable cameras (27 shots) that you can use at home, and they guarantee that you'll see a ghost in every shot. It's $9.99. The simulated ghosts on the cover looked cute so I may get one.


Give me a camera and a couple of drinks and I guarantee you'll see a full moon in every shot... but that's an entirely different thing!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Give me a camera and a couple of drinks and I guarantee you'll see a full moon in every shot... but that's an entirely different thing!


LMAO! Sounds like my parties!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Give me a camera and a couple of drinks and I guarantee you'll see a full moon in every shot... but that's an entirely different thing!


LOL! Funny!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Where do you get Glow Sticks? I see funky color changing ones, and even Spirit had red led ones that didn't seem to work, but what about the old green ones?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I recently bought some glow necklaces and bracelets from two different sellers on eBay. Sellers: taximarket and glowuniverse

50 22" necklaces for $21.72, including shipping. 

100 8" bracelets for $13, including shipping.

Check to see if they have glowsticks


----------

